# Sodium carbonate vs. sodium bicarbonate



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

Both are used to raise pH. What are the benefits/risks of using one vs. the other? 

Sodium Carbonate - NaCO3
Sodium Bicarbonate - NaHCO3

Does the extra Hydrogen make the difference? I'm assuming it is the carbonate group that is working with the pH...although I'm not sure how. Any help would be appreciated. Don't be afraid to get technical.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FishyRuins said:


> Both are used to raise pH. What are the benefits/risks of using one vs. the other?
> 
> Sodium Carbonate - NaCO3
> Sodium Bicarbonate - NaHCO3
> ...


It does make a difference in reef tanks because the hard corals use thing differently.

But for FW I am not familiar with any effects.

FWIW both increase alk (KH) directly and pH only indirectly. So use the KH test kit to determine any dosing not the pH values.

I also recommend you use sodium bicarbonate if for no other reason other then it is more available in a pure form.


my .02


----------

